# Pastry comoditis term



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hai, Chef...
I need your big favor , could anyone suggest me where should i looked for the most . . . complete pastry comodities terminology...
also the explanation of each ingredients used at pastry.... 
Thank you very much, 
I'm wait for your reply 
Thank's


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Lie,
I'm just curious why a professional Chef is asking a school question? If it's for a class your teaching, email me and we'll get it done.
Panini


----------

